# Using flat iron to get waves?



## lynnda (Aug 28, 2006)

I have an okay flat iron and am thinking of getting a chi. My question is what are some ways to use your flat iron to make waves and get some volume?

I saw a picture on another thread with Janelle and some small curls that she got using her chi but no how to.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2006)

Janelle said something about wrapping her hair around something, and then going over it with the CHI, didn't she? I'm not too sure how you'd make waves though.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Aquilah! Yes she said something about using a pencil, but I don't know how she did it!


----------



## shockn (Aug 29, 2006)

The way I did waves with my Chi was with one of those huge "U" shaped pins. Takes awhile but do figure 8's through the pin lay the Chi on it and voila!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 30, 2006)

Go to the GHD Site&gt; Australia and New Zealand Main Site &gt; Products &gt; Styling irons &gt; Click on the "GHD Original Ceramic Styling Iron" &gt; click on "How to" and then go to "I have longer hair and want to create spiral curls".

Here is the site: http://www.ghdhair.com/index.php?code=404

Hope that helps


----------



## lynnda (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Goddess!! They have just the info I have been looking for!!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you so much Goddess!! They have just the info I have been looking for!!



No problems Lynnda!



Glad I could help you


----------

